
Apple Logo Standards Guidelines (1987) - rvz
https://archive.org/details/AppleLogoStandards1987
======
rvz
"One of the deep mysteries to me is our logo - the symbol of lust and
knowledge bitten into, all crossed with the colors of the rainbow in the wrong
order. You couldn't dream of a more appropriate logo: lust, knowledge, hope
and anarchy" \- Jean-Louis Gassée

